# Proud Top Be an American Pit Bull Terrier Mama



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Decked Out in Red, White, & Blue For You*

*On Memorial Day, we did a whole patch o' therapy dog visits at the hos"PIT"al and had a great time cheering people up. They all wore their red, white and blue in honor of the veterans.*

*Patcheeno showing his American pride!*









*"What do you mean I can't roll in the grass before therapy visits?"*









*Steel chilling out in his work clothes.*









*My Girlie Bodacious says. "I'm proud to be an American Pit Bull Terrier*









*If you're happy and you knwo it wag your tail!*









*All dressed up and ready to go-go-go to work*









*"Happy-Happy, Joy-Joy, It's Time to go to work!"*









*Sitting pretty in the garden at the hos"pit"al after visits. Notice the princess didn't want her butt on the cement LOL*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. They look great and I bet they were all so happy to see him  That's so awesome what you and your dogs do for people


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They are a gorgeous bunch , your photos are always a pleasure thank you


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics ...............


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

They look like they had a blast!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*True American Pits!*

Absolutely wonderful pictures! Beautiful babies wearing glorious colors! True American patriots... :clap:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you from the Patch O' Pits Therapy Dog Crew


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

They look so great in their red, white, & blue


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They all look great! Perfect pictures


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous pix Patrice!! I always enjoy seeing your crew! They're wonderful!


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

:woof: They all look fantastic!!! I have hopes of that being Bailey's career too one day. You have beautiful dogs! up:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww wonderful pics, I love your crew!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

awesome pictures!


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

*Super*

They are good looking happy dogs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

SweetMelissa said:


> :woof: They all look fantastic!!! I have hopes of that being Bailey's career too one day. You have beautiful dogs! up:


Thanks everyone!

SweetMelissa, let me know if you have any questions about therapy work. :woof:


----------

